# Ww2 Raf Split Second Stopwatch



## beetle (Jan 24, 2010)

The watch is marked AM 6B-129 610-38. It is unsigned, has "Swiss Made" on the dial and G&SCo on the case.

It has two independent second hands.

I understand similar watches were commissioned from Breitling to be used by Spitfire pilots to time rotating radio beacons. I believe the system was called "Rebecca".

I would appreciate any further information on my watch and how it was used.

Also, I would be interested in its value: it is in good condition.


----------

